# Pregnancy cravings for coffee



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I firmly believe that pregnancy cravings are a strong indicator of something the body/baby requires for optimum health, but i just can't figure this one out. I'm craving strong BLACK coffee (I've never been one to add sugar or cream). I know that even decaf isn't very healthy, due to the acidity of it, so why in the world would I be craving it?
So help me out mamas, what on earth could be in coffee that would make me crave it? It's the flavour I crave, not the caffeine, so ?


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi!

The flavour of coffee is so dark and somewhat bitter that my instinct is to say you need some bitter herbs to support liver health.

Boil up some dandelion, yellowdock and burdock root and drink as a tea?

Add these herbs to some Krakus?

I drank TONS of krakus during my pregnancy with lots of liver supporting herbs. It staved off my coffee cravings.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, mountain mom (had a feeling that you might respond







)! That really coincides with the BodyTalk session I had a couple weeks ago . . . the issues that came up were digestive (coinciding with my difficulty "digesting" a lot of the things people believe/say in our society), so that makes perfect sense - the woman doing the session said she noticed a considerable difference in my liver from the beginning to the end of the session . . . it went from really hard and balled up to loose and warm by the end of the session - interesting, eh?
I'm heading out to get some groceries right away here so I'll pick some up.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

*Cold brewed* coffee is very low in acid and in caffine.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh that Body Talk session sounds really productive! Hope you find what you are looking for as far as herbs, if not let me know! How far along are you now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
*Cold brewed* coffee is very low in acid and in caffine.

It still interferes with absorbabilty of nutrients and is antagonistic to the liver. I am in the camp of no coffee in pregnancy.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:

Add these herbs to some Krakus? I drank TONS of krakus during my pregnancy with lots of liver supporting herbs. It staved off my coffee cravings.








: What is Krakus?

I feel like I should know the answer to that, but am just drawing a blank...


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I found the herbs, but I realized I'm not sure how much to use with how much water. And should I make it in a 1:1:1 ratio?
Also, I couldn't find any info on Krakus - what is it?







:

Edit: Nevermind, I found it on the net - Krakus instant coffee substitute. I wasn't able to find it, but that might be because I wasn't sure where to look. I'll look again


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

Another name for Krakus is Inka. These have been around along long time. There are other chicory based coffee subsitutes but it all started with these two. Roasted dandelion root is also very yummy but to me tastes alot like Inka. There is also Techino, but its 3 times the cost.

To prepare these root, HerthElde, take 2 parts Dandelion root, one part burdock and one part yellowdock and add them to a medium sized pot of purified water. Bring to a rolling boil, steady but not too overwhelming, and allow to decoct for 20 minutes. Take off the heat and allow to stand covered for 20 more minutes.

Take a cup and add one teaspoon of Inka/Krakus. Enjoy its full flavour. Think how happy your liver is!

Another option as you are expecting: Take herbs such as Red Raspberry, Alfalfa, Comfrey leaf, Nettle Leaf, Strawberry leaf, Spearmint et al and brew a large infusion. Add some of the root tea to this.

Keep a container of each in the fridge and have occasionally as a cold beverage.

Or brew a thermos full and have warm throughout the day.

I tend to make a large root tea and have it over 2-3 days, keeping it in the fridge.


----------

